# 12 caribe updated 8/18



## Dr Exum

new home fish are floating in bags now.... will add pics in a bit

well looks as though 1 is DOA and another is clinging to life... I am still unable to get a gead count as to see if anyone was consumed in transit

new batch


----------



## mashunter18

Pretty cool man.....Iv got an all cariba tank myself..........


----------



## kelrx8

im a big fan of that tank 
I just got 1 caribe today so i can imagine how happy you must be with 20


----------



## PhsycoMexi

That tank is awesome


----------



## Dr Exum

and then there were 18....

this is why I ordered 20

EDIT :::

old photos dumped....

trying to fix thread...

basically all but 5 of those died from a wild bacteria and credit was given by SA


----------



## Dawgz

nice man, haha makes my shoal of 4 caribe look non existant


----------



## bmpower007

very nice exum, keep us updated as they grow.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

That is a beautiful tank man







I wish I had that


----------



## taylorhedrich

That is going to be an awesome shoal. An all cariba shoal will look amazing in that tank. Definitely keep updating this thread on their growth.








~Taylor~


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

thats what i call a pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fomoris

Awesome !!! That tank is sweet and the P. caribe are so small !!!


----------



## grounded jay

that is a great looking tank the caribe look great in there, keep us posted


----------



## NickNick

looking good


----------



## ALESSANDRO

Nice tank and fish


----------



## Dr Exum

and then there were 17. Little guy found dead in overflow box. I had hoped to go a ittle slower on the casualties... at this rate I may only have 12... I wanted 12-15


----------



## rocker

the agression of baby caribes is like 9/11 time 1000..yes 911 000.

u have a sweet tank i hope those caribe dont all die of best of luck


----------



## Dr Exum

rocker said:


> the agression of baby caribes is like 9/11 time 1000..yes 911 000.
> 
> u have a sweet tank i hope those caribe dont all die of best of luck


yea i'm aware... Have not lost and to aggression YET.... (knock on wood)

This is why I have HEAPS of filtration and a fairly large tank


----------



## robert b

awesome


----------



## black_piranha

wow, hope things go out well.


----------



## ZOSICK

wow thats a hell of a tank good luck.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

WHERE THE HELL IS THE RHOM DR.? you cant have two tanks like that?


----------



## traxxasracer




----------



## Fresh2salt

AMAZING SETUP & FISH


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

That's a great looking tank and shoal... gret job...







!


----------



## Eating Machine

Awesome looking big tank and nice school of fish.


----------



## bob351

i only can dream


----------



## Dr Exum

TheGame said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS THE RHOM DR.? you cant have two tanks like that?


he's up stairs in my 120

few pics,,, with flash though









i'm de-railing my own thread....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caribe are doing good after day one..... started the day with a nice power outage








after that we had feeding time.. I have feed three times today . they had b-worms for breakfast, silversides on a stick for lunch, and beef hart for dinner.

I'm going to try and get them on the pellets....

Head Count . 







--- 17 -- 6/30/06-- 930 pm


----------



## Stugge

Nice work! Damn you just remind me that >I cant get Cariba in sweden


----------



## Dr Exum

update: lights came on last night because I was not here to turn the timer off. about 50% has a fair amount of ammo burns. One is severe and I removed him this am as he was having some heavy aspirations. I will place him in a 10g hospital where the current is not so strong and he can hopefully recover.

Well, nobody was in the filter intake or overflow box.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Dr Exum said:


> update: lights came on last night because I was not here to turn the timer off. about 50% has a fair amount of ammo burns. One is severe and I removed him this am as he was having some heavy aspirations. I will place him in a 10g hospital where the current is not so strong and he can hopefully recover.
> 
> *Well, nobody was in the filter intake or overflow box.*


Well that's always a good thing to hear.









But seriously, you should try and relax a bit. Just keep them fed and water parameters good. There isn't much more you can do besides seperate a few if there are major problems. You are just probably like me and are really stressed out and paranoid.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr Exum

taylorhedrich said:


> update: lights came on last night because I was not here to turn the timer off. about 50% has a fair amount of ammo burns. One is severe and I removed him this am as he was having some heavy aspirations. I will place him in a 10g hospital where the current is not so strong and he can hopefully recover.
> 
> *Well, nobody was in the filter intake or overflow box.*


Well that's always a good thing to hear.









But seriously, you should try and relax a bit. Just keep them fed and water parameters good. There isn't much more you can do besides seperate a few if there are major problems. You are just probably like me and are really stressed out and paranoid.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

yea its $550 sitting in there


----------



## taylorhedrich

Dr Exum said:


> update: lights came on last night because I was not here to turn the timer off. about 50% has a fair amount of ammo burns. One is severe and I removed him this am as he was having some heavy aspirations. I will place him in a 10g hospital where the current is not so strong and he can hopefully recover.
> 
> *Well, nobody was in the filter intake or overflow box.*


Well that's always a good thing to hear.:laugh:

But seriously, you should try and relax a bit. Just keep them fed and water parameters good. There isn't much more you can do besides seperate a few if there are major problems. You are just probably like me and are really stressed out and paranoid.:laugh: 
~Taylor~
[/quote]

yea its $550 sitting in there
[/quote]
Jesus, in that case all of my fingernails would be gone and I'd be nervously sitting on a stool staring at the tank with bloodshot eyes at 4 in the morning.


----------



## mr_b401

Awesome fish & setup. Congrats!


----------



## killerbee

Dr. Exum...You have outdone yourself this time. Guaranteed to be the meanest pack on this board with the caribe personality. Well done and good luck. Look forward to more pics as time progress'


----------



## GoJamieGo

Sweet set up


----------



## Dezboy

love that tank too bits...its a very nice set up


----------



## rocker

Dr Exum said:


> the agression of baby caribes is like 9/11 time 1000..yes 911 000.
> 
> u have a sweet tank i hope those caribe dont all die of best of luck


yea i'm aware... Have not lost and to aggression YET.... (knock on wood)

This is why I have HEAPS of filtration and a fairly large tank
[/quote]
the 9/11 times thingy was a reference to "Team America" movie :rasp:


----------



## NickNick

looking good Doc


----------



## Dr Exum

well.....

at the end of day 3 i have 5 in the freezer....









I'm thinking I should have waited a week or so to recieve them,,,,,

well live and learn..... I have one that is severly ammo burned in a floater pen to separte him from the other 14.

of the remaing 14 I see 10 or so that are flourishing and 4 or so that are not sick but not doing great..

I suppose the silver lining is that I will save $3500 on their tank as they will be fine in the one they are in.............


----------



## the_w8

thats a very beautiful set-up you have and i wish the best of luck to the lil guys.


----------



## Dr Exum

well,

not so good.. I have 8 in the freezer now.

on a brighter note I think I'm going to be able to get some more.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Dr Exum said:


> well,
> 
> not so good.. I have 8 in the freezer now.
> 
> on a brighter note I think I'm going to be able to get some more.












What's happening to them all?


----------



## Dr Exum

taylorhedrich said:


> well,
> 
> not so good.. I have 8 in the freezer now.
> 
> on a brighter note I think I'm going to be able to get some more.












What's happening to them all?








[/quote]

i had 15 in one bag and 5 in another bag 15 are smallish and 5 are the bigger ones. maybe too many in one bag?

of the 15 nine are dead....... they have severe ammo burns... I think its due to them being shipped twice in one week . thats a lot of time in a bag for a baby fish.

my water is CRYSTAL clear and very CLEAN. I have added salt and raised the temp. I cut down the current by drilling 20 small holes in my pvc outlet.

the good news is I will be able to get a few more. I'm going to wait 1-2 wks. for them to get over their flight from Venezula before making another flight to my house.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Dr Exum said:


> well,
> 
> not so good.. I have 8 in the freezer now.
> 
> on a brighter note I think I'm going to be able to get some more.












What's happening to them all?








[/quote]

i had 15 in one bag and 5 in another bag 15 are smallish and 5 are the bigger ones. maybe too many in one bag?

of the 15 nine are dead....... they have severe ammo burns... I think its due to them being shipped twice in one week . thats a lot of time in a bag for a baby fish.

my water is CRYSTAL clear and very CLEAN. I have added salt and raised the temp. I cut down the current by drilling 20 small holes in my pvc outlet.

the good news is I will be able to get a few more. I'm going to wait 1-2 wks. for them to get over their flight from Venezula before making another flight to my house.
[/quote]
It's a shame to hear that. That is a very expensive loss. I'm glad you found and will be getting more, but it's still such a shame you lost so much money with this batch. I believe it is a wise idea to wait those 1-2 weeks before you have them shipped to you, but don't you think they will be all sold out and picked over by then? Or can you have them reserved?

Again, so sorry for your loss. I feel for you.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr Exum

taylorhedrich said:


> well,
> 
> not so good.. I have 8 in the freezer now.
> 
> on a brighter note I think I'm going to be able to get some more.












What's happening to them all?








[/quote]

i had 15 in one bag and 5 in another bag 15 are smallish and 5 are the bigger ones. maybe too many in one bag?

of the 15 nine are dead....... they have severe ammo burns... I think its due to them being shipped twice in one week . thats a lot of time in a bag for a baby fish.

my water is CRYSTAL clear and very CLEAN. I have added salt and raised the temp. I cut down the current by drilling 20 small holes in my pvc outlet.

the good news is I will be able to get a few more. I'm going to wait 1-2 wks. for them to get over their flight from Venezula before making another flight to my house.
[/quote]
It's a shame to hear that. That is a very expensive loss. I'm glad you found and will be getting more, but it's still such a shame you lost so much money with this batch. I believe it is a wise idea to wait those 1-2 weeks before you have them shipped to you, but don't you think they will be all sold out and picked over by then? Or can you have them reserved?

Again, so sorry for your loss. I feel for you.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

picked over maybe.. sold out , guess not ... I was told I could have some more.

i'm still on the fence if I want to cut my losses and not order any more.

Speaking of losses I finally lost one to aggression









I will not be posting in here until I have some POSITIVE news to report


----------



## werdna

sux that u lost some dude... but hey man looks great hope it works out for you


----------



## Dawgz

Did u medicate with the stress coat yet?


----------



## Dr Exum

I suppose the good new is that 4 look strong and 2 that are in a hospital tank will probably make it...

Death Toll 2006:

12 - -Ammo deaths
1 - - Agression death
1 - - M.I.A.

I think the bottom line is PATIENCE, don't be in a hurry to get newly imported fish into your tank. I tend to learn my lessons the hard and expensive way.


----------



## Slim

Very nice. Do you have any up to date pics.


----------



## Coldfire

That is one sweet tank!! That is amazing how they are already shoaling together!


----------



## GODS1KID

Dr Exum said:


> I suppose the good new is that 4 look strong and 2 that are in a hospital tank will probably make it...
> 
> Death Toll 2006:
> 
> 12 - -Ammo deaths
> 1 - - Agression death
> 1 - - M.I.A.
> 
> I think the bottom line is PATIENCE, don't be in a hurry to get newly imported fish into your tank. I tend to learn my lessons the hard and expensive way.


sorry you have had such a high mortality rate


----------



## NickNick

yeah its a shame


----------



## GoJamieGo

Nice caribes...... Props.


----------



## Dr Exum

Dr. Piranha said:


> Very nice. Do you have any up to date pics.


thanx for the nice comments guys.....

I think this is going to be a TOTAL loss................................

you get a little discouraged........................

but there are are fish in the river -------


----------



## bmpower007

That really sucks man, awesome little guys.


----------



## J-Lo

Dr Exum said:


> Very nice. Do you have any up to date pics.


thanx for the nice comments guys.....

I think this is going to be a TOTAL loss................................

you get a little discouraged........................

but there are are fish in the river -------
Holly shibby and i was down that i lost 5 of them sorry for your loss just when you think you had it bad some else out there has it even worst.


----------



## Dr Exum

here is a pic of a healthier looking one....


----------



## awfraser

you double me i have 10 1'' babies in a 120 im only expecting to end up with 4-6 if i have more ill be boosted and sell them but nice pick up.what are the dimensions of that tank and wheres it from?



awfraser said:


> you double me i have 10 1'' babies in a 120 im only expecting to end up with 4-6 if i have more ill be boosted and sell them but nice pick up.what are the dimensions of that tank and wheres it from?


sh*t yeh i didnt see the end of the post sorry for you loss man but im still jealous that you have that beast ass tank


----------



## RRice

you might be the main reason why i am getting back into piranhas, i took a long break, but at SA the other day and got a nice 5-6 inch rhom, now after these pics and taking a look at your stock, im getting back into the idea, well done

sorry didnt see all those pics, good luck

at SA saw a tank of small cariba, and they were beating the crap out of each other, i bought some last year they did really well, from 1.5 inches to 4-5 inches in like 2 months , no aggression and got rid of them


----------



## Dezboy

Damn that is uch a shame that so many of them have died..........it really is gutted for you buddy............


----------



## Dr Exum

RRice said:


> you might be the main reason why i am getting back into piranhas, i took a long break, but at SA the other day and got a nice 5-6 inch rhom, now after these pics and taking a look at your stock, im getting back into the idea, well done
> 
> sorry didnt see all those pics, good luck
> 
> at SA saw a tank of small cariba, and they were beating the crap out of each other, i bought some last year they did really well, from 1.5 inches to 4-5 inches in like 2 months , no aggression and got rid of them


thanx, Its kinda funny

My 14" rhom would not eat for a month ... now is eating like a pig
My 2 -- 8" Caribe got beat to ISH while introducing them to my shoal of larger pygos... now fine for 1 week
My Dovii had laid eggs a few weeks ago but no babies... just yesterday I saw heaps of fry in there....

its like the Yin and Yang of fish ... my baby caribe are doing horrible but the rest of my fish are doing SUPER


----------



## brutusbeefcake

dr dont ya think the reason for your rhom not eating was when you moved him into a different tank?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

nice fish man......sorry for your lose's man


----------



## Dezboy

piranha are such strange fish, that is why we love them so much lool


----------



## Dr Exum

TheGame said:


> dr dont ya think the reason for your rhom not eating was when you moved him into a different tank?


yea prolly ...

but he was in there 3 weeks eating fine before i went on Vacation..

when I got back no eating.....


----------



## brutusbeefcake

well youd have to figure it had something to do with that!? atleast he is eating again!- im thinking of going to that look with mine having an open tank with a strong current on the end. how does your seem to like the swimming space?


----------



## gvrayman

its a shame when this all happens, hope it'll work out next time


----------



## sicklid-holic

I would be very pissed and mad at myself, if it was my fishes. But, I still give you credit for keeping a cool head.







Hope the rest of the caribes pull through and healthy.


----------



## black_piranha

wow, i think uve been tha most hard hitt fish hobbyist out there. u basically threw $500 down tha drain. either ur really rich. or uve got some patience and know how to keep ur anger cuz i would be pissd as shitt right now.

o and good job. i think ur one of tha real pros out there lol.


----------



## Dr Exum

TheGame said:


> wow, i think uve been tha most hard hitt fish hobbyist out there. u basically threw $500 down tha drain. either ur really rich. or uve got some patience and know how to keep ur anger cuz i would be pissd as shitt right now.
> 
> o and good job. i think ur one of tha real pros out there lol.


there were two days where I was VERY stressed and well , moderatly intoxicated

GOOD NEWS -- Update

I have 20 more on the way I should pick them up Monday in the AM ---


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Congrats hopefully you'll have much success.


----------



## RRice

nice good luck, i picked up a 5 inch rhom a week or so ago, and its a very picky eater which i know can happen, but glad to hear a good story about yours, hopefully mine will turn into a beast


----------



## Dr Exum

there here----------- its midnight though, and I gotta work tomarrow but what the hizzell

pics

the smaller tank with the wire metal stand has the last 5 of the previous 20 that survived that would be sold later....


----------



## 911

hey dr. exum

good luck with these one

i talked to you earlier on this week, you still have them for sale?

oregon. portland/ beaverton


----------



## PygoFanatic

Ah, nothing like getting a shipment of fish. Seriously a cool experience opening up that box for the very first time and seeing the fish swimming around, awaiting their new tank. I am delighted for you Exum. I think everybody on P-Fury is wishing you the best.

Tom


----------



## taylorhedrich

Congrats on the new arrival of fish Exum.









I wish you the best, and I'm looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## black_piranha

wish u tha best of luck.


----------



## Dr Exum

they are all doing fine and swimming together--- all arrived in FLAWLESS condition ---

there are actually 27 one was thrown in for free----









will get some pics tonight....

i have the six from a previous batch separted 4 in an 80g and 2 in a divided 10g ...

they should be up to par in a couple of weeks

this really makes me happy after my previous experience with all those losses ---


----------



## brutusbeefcake

PygoFanatic said:


> Ah, nothing like getting a shipment of fish. Seriously a cool experience opening up that box for the very first time and seeing the fish swimming around, awaiting their new tank. I am delighted for you Exum. I think everybody on P-Fury is wishing you the best.
> 
> Tom


aint nothing like it is there tommy


----------



## Dawgz

thats gonna be a crazy ass shoal...and crazy feeding time too...gl


----------



## RedSpilo

good luck with the fish and i think theyll like there new home...


----------



## Dr Exum

looking pretty good, day 3 and doing well,

they are starting to accept pellets
















i have put pics of the newbies and then either in the front or in the end are pics of the old batch that survived the plague of 2006 ---

count : 21 newbies in big tank
4 in 80 long getting ready to be added - waiting for the 2 below 
2 in 10g divided looking better on the way to recovery


----------



## bob351

cant wait till they grow thats gunna look so nice


----------



## taylorhedrich

Your new batch of cariba looks really nice Exum. They have nice finnage.


----------



## ruger345

Goodluck Bro! That should be a very nice F*%king tank.


----------



## MONGO 

nice new batch of caribes..good luck with everything


----------



## Dezboy

that is looking great buddy, looking forward o next update


----------



## B-rock

goodluck, hope everything goes smoothly
Bri


----------



## EZmoney

GL with the new batch.


----------



## traumatic

what a trial to go thru w/ all those losses. You're right about being patient and doing what's best for the fish. BTW those fish will grow really fast and you'll have them taking up ALL the room in your tank soon.

P.S. I want your rhom


----------



## Dr Exum

traumatic said:


> what a trial to go thru w/ all those losses. You're right about being patient and doing what's best for the fish. BTW those fish will grow really fast and you'll have them taking up ALL the room in your tank soon.
> 
> P.S. I want your rhom


yea I know its looking like a 8'x4'x2' won't be enough ---- I only really wanted 12-15 -- but I have ended up with more extra than i would have liked --- I had to place a big order to get the new batch---- and I had 6 form the previus order --


----------



## Dawgz

these fckers are awsome!


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> these fckers are awsome!


congrats ... very clean huh?


----------



## Dawgz

yea, they look very diffrent from the other batch we got...u shoulda seen the guys store....


----------



## Dr Exum

TheGame said:


> yea, they look very diffrent from the other batch we got...u shoulda seen the guys store....


I know it almost makes me wanna move to the east coast---

update: main tank with 21 swimmers -- eating shrimp and pellets look good no fin nips---
80g :







looks like 1 got eaten by the other 3 ...







well this is why I have extra, more and more I'm thinking I'm gonna sell/trade the 5 that are not in the main tank as I don't wanna mess up there CHI --:laugh:

in the 10g hospital -- coming along making a recovery --

Long term plans: gonna add the 2 from the 10 and 3 from the 80 into a 135 and see how they do and probably sell them off---


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

Dr Exum said:


> yea, they look very diffrent from the other batch we got...u shoulda seen the guys store....


I know it almost makes me wanna move to the east coast---

update: main tank with 21 swimmers -- eating shrimp and pellets look good no fin nips---
80g :







looks like 1 got eaten by the other 3 ...







well this is why I have extra, more and more I'm thinking I'm gonna sell/trade the 5 that are not in the main tank as I don't wanna mess up there CHI --:laugh:

in the 10g hospital -- coming along making a recovery --

Long term plans: gonna add the 2 from the 10 and 3 from the 80 into a 135 and see how they do and probably sell them off---









[/quote]
if you will ship the 5, you have a buyer here


----------



## Dr Exum

~Silly~Spy said:


> yea, they look very diffrent from the other batch we got...u shoulda seen the guys store....


I know it almost makes me wanna move to the east coast---

update: main tank with 21 swimmers -- eating shrimp and pellets look good no fin nips---
80g :







looks like 1 got eaten by the other 3 ...







well this is why I have extra, more and more I'm thinking I'm gonna sell/trade the 5 that are not in the main tank as I don't wanna mess up there CHI --:laugh:

in the 10g hospital -- coming along making a recovery --

Long term plans: gonna add the 2 from the 10 and 3 from the 80 into a 135 and see how they do and probably sell them off---









[/quote]
if you will ship the 5, you have a buyer here








[/quote]

not ready to ship


----------



## Dr Exum

View attachment 114147
new pics:

I has some w/o flash but they look terrible maybe cause my camera is crap---

there are 21 of the new batch doing nice in the large tank and 5 from the previous batch in a 135 that are a little jacked.. they seem more aggressive twords one another ??? they may be more aggressive caribe







any thoughts? of the five in there they are larger than the others in the main tank--- I plan to keep them separte as I don't wan to mess up the chi in the big tank---

pics -- i tried to up-load more but it kept timing out-- will try tonight

I have videos that I'm trying to upload


----------



## timmy

Holy sh*t, very active


----------



## Trigga

very active...damn man ur one rich as motherf*cker...i envy you


----------



## MONGO 

wow nice fcking video..wish i had a huge tank with all those caribe


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM

SWEET SHOAL MAN


----------



## killerbee

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EZmoney

your tank keeps gettin' better! cool vid


----------



## ICEMAN330824

NICE TANK MAN! AND NICE VID OF FISHIES. I JUST GOT A 135 AND PLAN ON ORDERING ABOUT 20 - 2"ER'S TO END UP WITH ABOUT 12-15 IN THE TANK. BTW...NICE TANK THO!

ICEMAN!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

superb color, gonna be a great tank!


----------



## Dr Exum

pics and the other vid:






just swimming no feeding yet----


----------



## 911

how many are you selling again, and the price


----------



## Dawgz

its in the classifieds, 5 for 125 bux....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=127850

If u live close to him, jump on that deal pretty quick before someone else [email protected] that price, ur literally robbing him.

NIce new shoal tho exum...u gotta love them


----------



## Round Head

You put these new fish into the tank that you had those sick fish and they are doing this good?
Hmmm....


----------



## Dr Exum

Round Head said:


> You put these new fish into the tank that you had those sick fish and they are doing this good?
> Hmmm....


what do you mean hmm?

yea the others are twice as big--- and much more aggressive eaters .. they are looking sold though -


----------



## Dezboy

they are looking damn good.......they should sell like hot cake


----------



## taylorhedrich

Dr Exum said:


> You put these new fish into the tank that you had those sick fish and they are doing this good?
> Hmmm....


what do you mean hmm?

yea the others are twice as big--- and much more aggressive eaters .. they are looking sold though -








[/quote]
He's probably thinking that it was a dangerous thing to do, since your last batch appeared to have a severe bacterial infection.









Great looking shoal, Exum. They have very nice colors, and their finnage appears to be flawless. I'm glad to hear they are doing well.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr Exum

taylorhedrich said:


> You put these new fish into the tank that you had those sick fish and they are doing this good?
> Hmmm....


what do you mean hmm?

yea the others are twice as big--- and much more aggressive eaters .. they are looking sold though -








[/quote]
He's probably thinking that it was a dangerous thing to do, since your last batch appeared to have a severe bacterial infection.









Great looking shoal, Exum. They have very nice colors, and their finnage appears to be flawless. I'm glad to hear they are doing well.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

yea, after my last endevour this is great to actually have a solid group --

oh and I did about 3 -- %50 water changes and took all fish out prior to adding these guys ---


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im pretty sure i would turn into a hermit with that tank... i would just get stoned everyday and stare


----------



## Dr Exum

more pics. some with some w/o flash...

I have 21 still strong with only one having a nip on his top of his body.. they all are together except for one that hangs out up top below one of the emp 400 outlets.... they have started eating better and are starting to get fat bellies...

I am feeding them 2x a day primarily shrimp .. with some feeders and pellets mixed in from time to time.....

and a pic of rhom i found w/ them


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

amazing lookin caribe. I must say that is one of the best shoal I have ever seen. They look so cute at that age.


----------



## Ducklake

Very Nice Caribe's, and Shoal!!
Love your tank!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Great tank!! Great fish!!

~When you planting that bad boy?


----------



## Dr Exum

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great tank!! Great fish!!
> 
> ~When you planting that bad boy?


i may be too anal for that..

I don't have the time to scoop all the exrta plant matter out...

I would love a planted tank one day.......


----------



## keniisi

And here I was worrying about adding my caribe's into a mix with lmy arger Reds. Amazing shoal you have there, and what patience and nerves you had when your first batch didn't do well. 
Awesome...awesome..awesome...can't wait till their a little bigger....


----------



## Canso

yes doc! tank is lookin mighty fine, glad to hear they are all doing well.

How did the original 2 that were isolated make out?
page 5 they had tail missing.


----------



## misterjose

damn thats a nice set up man!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Im curious what ended up happening to the one you had that you said hung out up top near the filter outlet. I had a baby Caribe that was a late addition to a shoal...he was significantly smaller than the rest of my Ps (I have terrbile comparative judgment). He ended up disappearing one day. Did yours end up coming down and hanging with the crew?

Tom


----------



## HumanBurger

really cant wait to see pictures in about 4months or so...

this is going to be SWEET!!!

cheers man and best of luck...

great tank and great caribas...


----------



## Round Head

What kind of pellets are they eating; those that I gave you?
If you are not using Hikari Gold Cichlid and Bio Gold, then you should get started with this 50/50 mixture.
These pellets float so you will get a real kick with the surface feeding action.








I would start them out with size "Small", then go to "Medium" when they get to about 3-4 inches.
All of my p's are on this stuff except for the large rhom; he is untrainable.


----------



## Dr Exum

Canso said:


> What kind of pellets are they eating; those that I gave you?
> If you are not using Hikari Gold Cichlid and Bio Gold, then you should get started with this 50/50 mixture.
> These pellets float so you will get a real kick with the surface feeding action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start them out with size "Small", then go to "Medium" when they get to about 3-4 inches.
> All of my p's are on this stuff except for the large rhom; he is untrainable.


yep.. the pellets you gave me....... they went real crazy for them this morning... I still have more than 1/2 the bag you gave me and the other bag with only 2 kinds in it ??? is this what you are talking about?

how big and what is your rhom?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Where do you live, I might stop in...To rob you!!Amazing shoal exum, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kemper1989

thats an amazing looking aquarium..


----------



## Round Head

Dr Exum said:


> What kind of pellets are they eating; those that I gave you?
> If you are not using Hikari Gold Cichlid and Bio Gold, then you should get started with this 50/50 mixture.
> These pellets float so you will get a real kick with the surface feeding action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start them out with size "Small", then go to "Medium" when they get to about 3-4 inches.
> All of my p's are on this stuff except for the large rhom; he is untrainable.


yep.. the pellets you gave me....... they went real crazy for them this morning... I still have more than 1/2 the bag you gave me and the other bag with only 2 kinds in it ??? is this what you are talking about?

how big and what is your rhom?
[/quote]

Like I told you, they will love that "Stinky Stuff". But too bad they sink and you have gravel.
But if you feed them very sparingly, they will pick them off before they all sink to the gravel.
I use this mixture to train them for the floating Hikari Gold and Bio Gold mixture.
The other bag with 2 kinds are the Hikari Gold and Bio Gold Mixture and I believe they are "Mini" size. If they are eating this stuff, you might want to get a bag of each mini and the rest "Medium" size as they will grow into the medium size real quick. Go to Big Al's for these foods.

My blue rhom is around 9-10 inch; he is stubborn but when I have extra time, I'll try to get him on the pellets too.


----------



## NeXuS

wow amazing. idk how u can offord it. thats gunna b sweet when they r all full grown.


----------



## Dr Exum

NeXuS said:


> wow amazing. idk how u can offord it. thats gunna b sweet when they r all full grown.


me either, between my fish and my quads.... I'm broke... If my biach only knew i spent $1000 on Caribe last month ---









I have been really thinking about taking up a new hobby.... COLLECTING MONEY


----------



## mauls

Dr Exum said:


> wow amazing. idk how u can offord it. thats gunna b sweet when they r all full grown.


me either, between my fish and my quads.... I'm broke... If my biach only knew i spent $1000 on Caribe last month ---









I have been really thinking about taking up a new hobby.... COLLECTING MONEY








[/quote]

mmm yes quads.... because of my quad im getting out of the fish hobby







I think its the right move! haha man you spent $1000 on caribe, i spent $1400 on a whole new front end setup on my quad, a-arms, shocks, steering stabilzer etc.... sorry to derail


----------



## Dr Exum

mauls said:


> wow amazing. idk how u can offord it. thats gunna b sweet when they r all full grown.


me either, between my fish and my quads.... I'm broke... If my biach only knew i spent $1000 on Caribe last month ---:rasp:

I have been really thinking about taking up a new hobby.... COLLECTING MONEY








[/quote]

mmm yes quads.... because of my quad im getting out of the fish hobby







I think its the right move! haha man you spent $1000 on caribe, i spent $1400 on a whole new front end setup on my quad, a-arms, shocks, steering stabilzer etc.... sorry to derail








[/quote]

not too much de-rail its about quads which I mentioned....

don't you have a 450? you had to upgrade the front end? I thought they were already good to go -

back on track talk about p's -- caribe are doing good and GROWING


----------



## NeXuS

was that $1000 on caribe ur vacation money for this yr? or r u really a doctor?


----------



## Dr Exum

all 21 are still doing fine... they are starting to eat like champs and really packing on the weight,,,

the largest is around the 4" mark with the smallest being just shy of 3"

I have changed all but a few pieces of the driftwood to the vertical position to try to save space..

i have been doing water changes about twice a week and gravel vacs with those... I have stopped the pellets as I'm tired of them in my overflow box.... and they all don't get eaten anywho----

they are eating about 5 - 31/40 shrimp in the AM and the same in the PM

I have dimmed the lights and have them on from 10am - 8pm ..........

water seems clean, I may add another fx5 to the mix in Dec if my other tank is not rolling....

they are doing awesome
















thanx, Riverdale Pets !!!!!!!


----------



## NeXuS

awsome pics looks like they have grown quite a bit. i have that same gravel in my tank lol.


----------



## bmpower007

They look awesome very nice colors on them.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Very nice. Not too many caribes keep they're vibrant red brested coloring and humeral spot. Especially when you keep more than 10 in a tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BLACKFISH

WTF YOU HIT THE NUMBER!


----------



## werdna

lookin great dude.. love readin this thread


----------



## dutchfrompredator

your setup and caribe are truly badass


----------



## zack-199

your little guys are lookin great!


----------



## soon2breed

A wicked setup for me to look up to.


----------



## blackeye

Its almost a dream... Awesome take man.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Their red coloration is simply amazing to me.


----------



## redbellyman21

WOW I just read this entire thread in one sitting, I just wanna say dr. U r very patient, and due to ur intoxication and persistance u got a great batch...







I was so sad to see the first batch, and then I saw ur cool vids and new pics of the new guys, they are looking good, now all u need is a vid of them eating!!! Does ur one outkast still stray or is he more of a packer? I had a tank with 9 rbp from dime size, and man they were my babies, I sold them when they turned 4-5" I need a new batch myself but dont have the 1g to drop on caribes.... BEst of luck and sweet sweet sweeet setup


----------



## black_piranha

Dr Exum said:


> all 21 are still doing fine... they are starting to eat like champs and really packing on the weight,,,
> 
> the largest is around the 4" mark with the smallest being just shy of 3"
> 
> I have changed all but a few pieces of the driftwood to the vertical position to try to save space..
> 
> i have been doing water changes about twice a week and gravel vacs with those... I have stopped the pellets as I'm tired of them in my overflow box.... and they all don't get eaten anywho----
> 
> they are eating about 5 - 31/40 shrimp in the AM and the same in the PM
> 
> I have dimmed the lights and have them on from 10am - 8pm ..........
> 
> water seems clean, I may add another fx5 to the mix in Dec if my other tank is not rolling....
> 
> they are doing awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thanx, Riverdale Pets !!!!!!!*


what's that about?


----------



## Dawgz

black_piranha said:


> all 21 are still doing fine... they are starting to eat like champs and really packing on the weight,,,
> 
> the largest is around the 4" mark with the smallest being just shy of 3"
> 
> I have changed all but a few pieces of the driftwood to the vertical position to try to save space..
> 
> i have been doing water changes about twice a week and gravel vacs with those... I have stopped the pellets as I'm tired of them in my overflow box.... and they all don't get eaten anywho----
> 
> they are eating about 5 - 31/40 shrimp in the AM and the same in the PM
> 
> I have dimmed the lights and have them on from 10am - 8pm ..........
> 
> water seems clean, I may add another fx5 to the mix in Dec if my other tank is not rolling....
> 
> they are doing awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thanx, Riverdale Pets !!!!!!!*


what's that about?
[/quote]

RiverDale Pets is where he got his caribe as well as where i got mine....


----------



## molsonian

love that tank man! awsome looking caribes! i need to get a bigger tank


----------



## Dr Exum

redbellyman21 said:


> love that tank man! awsome looking caribes! i need to get a bigger tank


thanx, me too


----------



## the REASON

just simply awsome


----------



## Malok

yes the vid i bet its amazing


----------



## Dr Exum

all is good on the caribe front. Still 21 members









i had one that i thought had a bacteria infection and i took him out and treated him. later after i re-tested my water and i had a bit of ammo. later a 1/2 dozen turned up with pop/eye cloudy eye. now all but 1 have cleared up. I was feeding too much and not cleaning gravel well enough there were bits of shrimp left behind.

I have been doing water changes 2x per week of 30%-40% of the water as well as gravel vacs.

this fish are eating HEAPS... about 1.5lbs - 2.0 lbs a week combined w/my manny and other pygo group...

keep this in mind if your looking to start a big group... Between these guys shrimp and my rhoms silverside (now goldfish) habbit ($25 per month) I'm going to be up around $75 per month on food!!!

biggest 2-3 are 5" ish and the smaller 2-3 are 3" ish and the rest of the group is a THICK 4"


----------



## bmpower007

very nice, I also have a baby shoal of caribes vicious little guys.


----------



## bob351

definetly gunna try to get my baybies like that







awsome chubby lil pygos


----------



## mikfleye

tank looks awsome


----------



## a-ronn

Agreed cant wait till mine get like that


----------



## Trystan

They are looking amazing. The tank is tight also. Damn I wish I could get my hands on a tank that size.

Trystan


----------



## primetime3wise

damn u are hardcore...amazing setup.

PT


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wow Dr Exum, that surely is a great shoal! Props to you, and glad it is working out very well this time!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Great looking tank and Caribas... congrats







!


----------



## Coldfire

Your Cariba look great! Damn nice tank set up, talk about hardcore!


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Beautiful shoal and thanks for stickin too it!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

wow they are looking very good! thats alot of $$ on P food. i love the size of that tank.. someday


----------



## taylorhedrich

Wow, they've grown a lot! It's also nice to see that they've kept most of their great coloration.


----------



## zig

should feed them salmon and see what that will do you have a powerhead right


----------



## MONGO 

Lookin good.


----------



## Dr Exum

zig said:


> should feed them salmon and see what that will do you have a powerhead right


the return pump from my wet/dry blows 1200gph and is a nozzell.. I had an addtional p-head blowing at 935 gph and i think it was too much .. when they get to 6" i may add it again


----------



## Dr Exum

new resident... they ate the old one









this guy is in the 15" range

also other pics:


----------



## bob351




----------



## ~Silly~Spy

that thing is gonna sh*t like thers no tomorrow!! lol


----------



## Dr Exum

~Silly~Spy said:


> that thing is gonna sh*t like thers no tomorrow!! lol


yea, i'm gonna have to see if he is helping or hindering my tank......

if it begins to hinder i will shoal him with my rhom


----------



## MONGO 

so you got yourself a crap machine..my plecos always made a bigger mess than what they would clean


----------



## redbellyman21

plecos may be crap machines, but sometimes they are well worth it, but who cares about the pleco when u see a shoal like that, man o man that is hot, I said it before and I will say it again u have a nice tank dr.!


----------



## Trigga

THose are some amazing caribe









Happy your having better luck this time.


----------



## Dr Exum

RockinTimbz said:


> plecos may be crap machines, but sometimes they are well worth it, but who cares about the pleco when u see a shoal like that, man o man that is hot, I said it before and I will say it again u have a nice tank dr.!


thanks, I'm anxious to see them grow..... I'm currently shopping for their new home


----------



## 2nd2n0ne

nice tank you got there...


----------



## MONGO 

Dr Exum said:


> so you got yourself a crap machine..my plecos always made a bigger mess than what they would clean


i'm hopeful he will eat the little pieces of shredded left over shrimp....
[/quote]

they are good at that..mine always used to eat the little chunks sitting around but would crap so much..I guess crap is better than rotting food..still a beautiful pleco and shoal you got


----------



## taylorhedrich

Once again, your cariba shoal is still looking superb!


----------



## CloneME

Thats a descent sized pleco ya got there. I got one in with my reds, the other day they took a chunk out of his nose. Dont know if he is gonna make it. Weird thing is they have never touched him before. Sorry didnt want bombard ur thread. Beautiful shoal man. Good luck with the pleco.
E


----------



## Dr Exum

Bad News:










well....

I slacked on a water change...............

ammo went up.....

I fed less.....

one got eaten.....

head only left...

will have services this weekend









down to 20, I actually have 22 (2 are in my mixed group)

Good News:

I have found their tank... either 8'x4'x2' or 8'x3'x30" with a 150g wet/dry gonna shoot for Jan.


----------



## Malok

sorry for the loss cant wait to see that monster tank though.


----------



## bob351

Dr Exum said:


> Bad News:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well....
> 
> I slacked on a water change...............
> 
> ammo went up.....
> 
> I fed less.....
> 
> one got eaten.....
> 
> head only left...
> 
> will have services this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 20, I actually have 22 (2 are in my mixed group)
> 
> Good News:
> 
> I have found their tank... either 8'x4'x2' or 8'x3'x30" with a 150g wet/dry gonna shoot for Jan.










but that tank sounds sweet


----------



## HumanBurger

Dr Exum said:


> Bad News:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good News:
> 
> I have found their tank... either 8'x4'x2' or 8'x3'x30" with a 150g wet/dry gonna shoot for Jan.


sorry to hear about your loss....

nice tank selection... but i'd deffinitally go the 8'x4'x2' myself...
those long width tanks are used in full by the little buggers... and look so damn fine...









im sure you'll make the right decision thou, doing a HELL'OV'A job so far...

all the best
jones










you make my 4 cariba seem puny in comparson.. hahah


----------



## Dr Exum

well...

shiat

19









at this rate a 360 will cut the mustard









I 'm not sure at this point if I want to

A. Take 5-7 out
B. take out all D- Wodd - to make more space and no territoires
C. Add more Decos and D-wood - make more hiiding places
D. Suggestions?


----------



## DC2RJUN

I would go for A) put them in another shoal or sell?


----------



## Inflade

i think a scoal of 15 would be nice.

imo


----------



## odyssey

id try a bare tank if i were you and maybe some dither fishto distract them for the time being.


----------



## Dr Exum

DC2RJUN said:


> id try a bare tank if i were you and maybe some dither fishto distract them for the time being.


my thoughts too......


----------



## black_piranha

i think takin out 7 and putting it in ur 135 gallon is a good idea. then when january comes, you can add them all together again for that monster 19 shoal.


----------



## the_skdster

WOW. where have I been not to see this thread?!?
Damn, nice.
I'd like to know:
What filtrarion you got going there. Specifics count.








How much it's cost you to setup. Like tank+stand+filtration+20mini-caribe?
A guy can dream, y'know...


----------



## stevo

do A and B for sure.....................


----------



## Dr Exum

the_skdster said:


> WOW. where have I been not to see this thread?!?
> Damn, nice.
> I'd like to know:
> What filtrarion you got going there. Specifics count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much it's cost you to setup. Like tank+stand+filtration+20mini-caribe?
> A guy can dream, y'know...


I have 3000 gph running via

Pro Clear 400 wet/dry rated at 1200 gph for a 400g tank
Fx5 - 935 GPH - also rated for a 400g tank
2 emp 400's rated 400 gph for 80 g tanks....

this I spent $1000 on...

the tank I bought for $750 with 8 piraya (2 yrs ago and a good freind sold it to me)

Caribe $1000-

If you read the whole thread 15/20 of the first group died of some infection.

so.... you can add it up.....

Cheers .......

I was somewhat discouraged by this and was not gonna get a big tank but, thats just how the hobby rolls....

I may try to get another 6 pack as I had hoped for a group of 20 and I am down to 21 (2 are in my mixed group)

thanks to everyone for the helpful comments


----------



## the_skdster

Dr Exum said:


> WOW. where have I been not to see this thread?!?
> Damn, nice.
> I'd like to know:
> What filtrarion you got going there. Specifics count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much it's cost you to setup. Like tank+stand+filtration+20mini-caribe?
> A guy can dream, y'know...


I have 3000 gph running via

Pro Clear 400 wet/dry rated at 1200 gph for a 400g tank
Fx5 - 935 GPH - also rated for a 400g tank
2 emp 400's rated 400 gph for 80 g tanks....

this I spent $1000 on...

the tank I bought for $750 with 8 piraya (2 yrs ago and a good freind sold it to me)

Caribe $1000-

If you read the whole thread 15/20 of the first group died of some infection.

so.... you can add it up.....

Cheers .......

I was somewhat discouraged by this and was not gonna get a big tank but, thats just how the hobby rolls....

I may try to get another 6 pack as I had hoped for a group of 20 and I am down to 21 (2 are in my mixed group)

thanks to everyone for the helpful comments
[/quote]








Well, so much for my dream...








No, wait. robbing banks is good business, no?


----------



## RedSpilo

sick sick sick sick sick fish!!!!!!!! and tank!!!!!!


----------



## Linford

I have to say, this is one of the best reading topics I have laid eyes on within this forum. Its has been very enjoyable to read, no arguring, loads and loads of great pictures, and a steady show of growth rates and colour change in your piranhas. Brill work here Dr Exum, very nicley done.


----------



## C0Rey

just read the whole thread. sweet tank and fish! GL keep us posted!


----------



## mr_b401

odyssey said:


> id try a bare tank if i were you and maybe some dither fishto distract them for the time being.


X2

Good luck









Btw, the new guy helping out w/ the scraps?


----------



## Dr Exum

mr_b401 said:


> id try a bare tank if i were you and maybe some dither fishto distract them for the time being.


X2

Good luck









Btw, the new guy helping out w/ the scraps?
[/quote]

it is bare no only gravel...

the pleco is FIRED. The old one did a much better job than the big guy. The problem is this guy is a bit large for my 135g as he is 14"-15" . I'm hoping he will get the hang of it.


----------



## Dr Exum

well ,,,, nothing good to report










down to 18..... this is expected with my smallish tank......

i'm gonna ditch my dovii to the LFS to make another 135 for them...

gonna take out 7 of the smallest........


----------



## bob351

srry for the loss any new pics


----------



## the_skdster

Dr Exum said:


> well ,,,, nothing good to report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 18..... this is expected with my smallish tank......
> 
> i'm gonna ditch my dovii to the LFS to make another 135 for them...
> 
> gonna take out 7 of the smallest........


Updated pics anyone?
Sorry to hear 'bout your loss.


----------



## Dr Exum

the_skdster said:


> well ,,,, nothing good to report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 18..... this is expected with my smallish tank......
> 
> i'm gonna ditch my dovii to the LFS to make another 135 for them...
> 
> gonna take out 7 of the smallest........


Updated pics anyone?
Sorry to hear 'bout your loss.








[/quote]

sorry for the lack of pics.... I have been busy working and this site was not working properly for me....

The short story:

I moved my mixed group to my 200 long

and split the caribe into three tanks 2-135's and an 80 long

I have lost 1 since the spilt (abdominal bite) I currently have 7 in one 135, 5 in another and 4 in the 80

so that with the 2 in my mixed group total up to: 18









well........... hopes of a bigger tank went away with my longtime GF and babies momma biachen about - "wheres my ring" and "what a $3k tank" ... soooo plus we may be moving to a differant home so I have been just sitting on the p's I have,,,,

one pics is w/o flash.... rest are (i'm lazy now....) I'll try to get some quality pics.....


----------



## Dawgz

Those piraya look real nice


----------



## Dr Exum

Dawgz said:


> Those piraya look real nice


thanks brother ........... a really NICE person hooked me up


----------



## Canso

a really nice person would like to buy them


----------



## Dairy Whip

thats sick dude you got some wicked setups


----------



## Dr Exum

update:

trying to fix after server dumped photos... left off page 5


----------



## Trigga

hey! this thread again! nice to see it back up


----------



## Dr Exum

casuality from 1/07

and current pics from 4/1/07

i am down to 14 ..... recently sold off 4 to purchase 8 little piraya from the MA

i hope to get a 240 or 300 and put the remaining 10-12 in there i may sell a couple more....

Recap :

bought 20 from SA and 12 died from plauge and 3 MIA

got 21 more from Riverdale.... and 2 from SA

from them the 2 are in a mixed group of 10

7 in a 135, 5 in a 80g, and just sold 4 --- so looks as though 5 died.... 2 from fatal abdominal bites
one eaten all but head and 2 complety gone....

so that left me with 16/21,,,,, so that may help someone trying to start a large group of a good number to strat with...


----------



## Dr Exum

more pics... would not load


----------



## ICEE

very nice Ps


----------



## Dr Exum

test in picture loading...


----------



## MONGO 

Nice growth on the caribes


----------



## ICEE

Sweet Caribes and cool Dogs


----------



## taylorhedrich

It has been a real pleasure to hear and see their progression.


----------



## Guest

the fishes look great







, now i cant wait to get mine.


----------



## sprfunk

Truly an impressive collection! You should get some more pics of your rhom, that thing is a beast!


----------



## Dr Exum

update:

just sold mixed group and got these guys back together,,,

tons of filters...

I added an xp3 from a 120 i broke down...

there is 3750 GPH running through there and a ac 901 power head pumping out an addtional 900 gph.. so with that

4650


----------



## Dawgz

u probably have more filtration there than the niagra falls!, jp.

they look good!


----------

